# Bp Drawbar Bearings



## Metal (Oct 10, 2016)

Hey folks quick question
I removed my drawbar, and the two bearings on it still spin, but if I give them a good flick they only rotate about 1/4 of a turn before stopping, i'm not sure if these are supposed to be stiff bearings, or if its time to replace them.

//edit: i'm seeing from google, that this little circle on the exploded diagram is actually supposed to be a spacer of some sort and not a bearing (?)


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 10, 2016)

All the draw bars I have seen just have a spacer. Never saw one with a bearing.


----------



## Dave Smith (Oct 10, 2016)

when I bought my BP it was missing the drawbar--when I made one I included a bearing instead of the spacer thinking I improved it--but the spacer would have worked just fine----Dave


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 10, 2016)

I have seen one with a bearing, but it is only used when tightening.  It never spins so don't worry about it.


----------



## Billh50 (Oct 10, 2016)

Considering the Draw Bar turns with the spindle the bearing does nothing. It's a waste of a bearing if you ask me. The original intent of the spacer was so that if the first few threads on the draw bar got buggered you could remove the spacer after removing that amount of threads. Thus being able to use the machine while ordering a new draw bar.


----------



## KBeitz (Jul 26, 2018)

I would be afraid of over torquing with a bearing on it.


----------

